# Temperature requirement for MIXING (not applying) thinset



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you talking about mixing mud out doors in the winter?

No problem---just bring the mud inside before it freezes----add some details to your question,please---


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Just to add something -
I ran into an "Old" tile-setter a number of years ago.
I got to work on the same houses he was working.
We discussed tile work a lot.
It was winter and he was mixing thinset in the garage.
He said, basically, the same thing that "oh'mike" said.
Also, he said don't use "Hot" water - use cool water (clean)!
something concerning the chemical reaction that goes on when you add
the water to the thinset.

rossfingal


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Accidentally mixing the mud with warm or hot water is a huge mistake---Been there--never want to go there again!!!!


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Accidentally mixing the mud with warm or hot water is a huge mistake---Been there--never want to go there again!!!!


Just curious. Why? What happens?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The products should be kept with a temperature of mid-range, maybe 55 to 90 degrees Fahrenheit. Tile installation must be kept above 55 degrees Fahrenheit. Mixing the thinset in extreme temperatures probably isn't the best idea. Cold water mixing will slightly slow an other wise normal process of curing. Warm or hot water mixing will accelerate the curing process and in some cases render the product unusable in a matter of minutes.


----------

